# Golddirect,!! Cuidado con lo que comprais!!



## global2309 (6 Jul 2012)

Cuidado con Gold Direct!!!!!
Si comprais algun lingote de 1 kg plata,sabed que mandan unos que no tienen nada que ver con los "Umicore"numerados que anuncian.
Vienen sin numeracion, con anagrama de "Heraeus" no conocido y sin garantia de que sea plata pura.::
Si reclamais os diran que trabajan con varios proveedores,sin mas y sin opcion de cambio del producto.


----------



## GoldSilver (6 Jul 2012)

esta muy bien saberlo, gracias. Pero no te aconsejo que compres lingotes, y menos si son de gran tamaño. A la hora de venderlo no son tan liquidos como las monedas bullion por ejemplo.


----------



## 123456 (6 Jul 2012)

De plata numerados?
Heraeus es muy conocido,serán antiguos de antes de unirse a argor,son muy bonitos son hechos en molde,no troquelados ni acábado pulido.
No te preocupes,seguro que has hecho una buena compra.


----------



## fff (6 Jul 2012)

global2309 dijo:


> Vienen sin numeracion, con anagrama de "Heraeus" no conocido y sin garantia de que sea plata pura.
> Si reclamais os diran que trabajan con varios proveedores,sin mas.
> Si quieres lo tomas sino lo dejas.



Vamos a ver ...

Heraeus es conocido.
La garantia de plata pura, tienes la factura, pero deberia ir en el lingote... puedes poner una foto?

Y por cierto, la marca se paga, y vale más o menos según la marca


----------



## Rafacoins (6 Jul 2012)

global2309 dijo:


> Cuidado con Gold Direct!!!!!
> Si comprais algun lingote de 1 kg plata,sabed que mandan unos que no tienen nada que ver con los "Umicore"numerados que anuncian.
> Vienen sin numeracion, con anagrama de "Heraeus" no conocido y sin garantia de que sea plata pura.Es como si pides una "American Eagle" y te mandan un "Elefante de Somalia"
> Si reclamais os diran que trabajan con varios proveedores,sin mas.
> *Si quieres lo tomas sino lo dejas*.




No tengo ninguno, pero por lo que he visto, todos los Heraeus vienen con el sello de autenticidad y de que es plata pura


----------



## fragmento (10 Jul 2012)

Los Argor-Heraeus (radicada en Suiza) son los mismos que comercializa orodirect.es Oro Direct - Oro de inversin. Lingotes y monedas de oro.
Desconozco si es la misma gente que golddirect

Aquí dicen que


> Todos los lingotes a partir de 50 gramos tienen un número de serie.



Claro que el artículo es del 2009


----------



## plastic_age (11 Jul 2012)

Si no es mucho preguntar:

¿Cuánto te ha costado un kilo de plata pura?


----------



## global2309 (12 Jul 2012)

Puedes ver el precio + IVA en[Golddirect],pero ya sabes a lo que te arriesgas si lo pides alli


----------



## plastic_age (12 Jul 2012)

El que me sale en una foto de la web, tiene numeración y sellado.
Comprar lingotes de plata
Son 778 + 18 % IVa (140,07 €) son 918 €.
Te lo preguntaba porque no sé dónde vives, yo cerca de Barcelona, y hay una joyería cerca de Barcelona que se llama El Andorrano, en la población de Cornellá, y tienes:
La moneda de las Islas Cook que pesa 1 Kg. 813.33 (IVA INCLUIDO EN FACTURA)
y los lingotes Good Delivery 1 Kg. 917 € (ii) que es lo que te ha cobrado Oro Direct, lo que no te puedo decir es si viene numerado pues no tengo ningún lingote de esta tienda, sólo llego a alguna moneda.
Lista de precios

Me gustaría decirte que si en el lingote pone 1000 gramos de Ag 999, estés tranquilo, nadie se la jugaría a un juicio penal que le caería a quien ha fabricado el lingote y/o quien lo ha distribuido.


----------



## plastic_age (14 Jul 2012)

_


artidecor dijo:



Hola:
El problema de La joyeria Andorrano que mencionas es que te envia las monedas de plata de 1oz ,envueltas con celofan de cocina si no pides tubos enteros,con el consiguiente deterioro de estas si no las pones en un recipiente hermetico.Algo que no ocurre si las pides p.ej. en "Solidor","OroPlataTienda","OroExpress",etc.que te las envian en tubos de plastico hermeticos sin importar el numero que pidas. Respecto a los Lingotes de esta casa,no tienen las caracteristicas "Good DeliverY"
Los Islas Cook son monedas lingote preciosas,pero no cumplen esas exigencias.
Lee este articulo :
Lingotes de plata London Good Delivery LBMA | Oro y Finanzas
Saludos.

Hacer clic para expandir...


_Gracias por tu información, yo es que voy a su tienda, y me da la moneda en una bolsita, pero la meto en mi bolsillo y ya está, ahora no compro nada de plata porque no tengo dinero y porque la plata se está comportando muy errática en su cotización.
Pero siempre es muy buena la información de los que le compran al andorrano por correo y es un "miserias" vendiéndote monedas con celofán de cocina.
Tendré cuidado en recomendar el andorrano a personas que le tienen que comprar por correo porque viven más lejos.
Yo creo que este andorrano es muy barato, pero es muy tacaño a la hora de servir el material, al menos, que lo sirva en una cápsula de plástico duro adecuado al diámetro de la moneda, pero haciendo esas tonterías lo que hace al final se hace mala publicidad él mismo, las redes sociales son para eso, para explicar lo mal que envuelve sus monedas.
Por cierto, las monedas de las Islas Cook, tanto en oro como en plata, las crea él mismo (bueno, con una buena empresa de fundición alemana o suiza), y con los permisos correspondientes de las Islas Cook.
Cuando digo él mismo me refiero que están hechas con el oro y plata que él compra a particulares.
Sigo diciendo que el producto estrella del andorrano son los lingotes divisibles en oro y plata de 1 gramo, pero los lingotes son sólo de 100 gramos o 50 gramos. Los de 50 gramos son de una calidad altísima y vienen de una empresa de fundición de metales preciosos que creo se llama Valcambi.
Telefonearlo antes de ir evitaría confusiones.


----------



## _san_martín_ (14 Jul 2012)

A mí el andorrano siempre me ha enviado las monedas correctamente, en una caja sobradamente dimensionada, con mucho relleno protector. Y ha estado pendiente siempre de los envíos; en una ocasión en que Seur cometió un error (intentar cobrarme el envío que ya había pagado él) me llamó el a mí y a Seur para arreglarlo&aclarlo antes de que me diera tiempo a avisarle.


----------



## global2309 (15 Jul 2012)

Hola:
El problema de La joyeria Andorrano que mencionas es que te envia las monedas de plata de 1oz ,envueltas con celofan de cocina si no pides tubos enteros,con el consiguiente deterioro de estas si no las pones en un recipiente hermetico.Algo que no ocurre si las pides p.ej. en "Solidor","OroPlataTienda","OroExpress",etc.que te las envian en tubos de plastico hermeticos sin importar el numero que pidas. Respecto a los Lingotes de esta casa,no tienen las caracteristicas "Good DeliverY"
Los Islas Cook son monedas lingote preciosas,pero no cumplen esas exigencias.
Lee este articulo :
Lingotes de plata London Good Delivery LBMA | Oro y Finanzas
Saludos.


----------



## nekcab (15 Jul 2012)

global2309 dijo:


> "....Lee este articulo :
> Lingotes de plata London Good Delivery LBMA | Oro y Finanzas
> Saludos.



Pues ésto no lo sabía:


www.oroyfinanzas.com dijo:


> "...Los lingotes de plata “London Good Delivery” tienen que cumplir los siguientes criterios técnicos:
> 
> Peso:
> Contenido mínimo de plata: 750 onzas finas (aproximadamente 23 kg)
> ...



Vamos, que lo que yo creía de que los lingotes de 1Kg., medio, 100grs., .... con el sello de una casa ya reconocida en el mundillo metalero, no vale.

Goog Delivery entonces es el que tienen las entidades bancarias, tipo BullionVault, ... en sus bodegas. Solo ésos son GoodDelivery. Vaya chasco...


----------



## plastic_age (15 Jul 2012)

_


_san_martín_ dijo:



A mí el andorrano siempre me ha enviado las monedas correctamente, en una caja sobradamente dimensionada, con mucho relleno protector. Y ha estado pendiente siempre de los envíos; en una ocasión en que Seur cometió un error (intentar cobrarme el envío que ya había pagado él) me llamó el a mí y a Seur para arreglarlo&aclarlo antes de que me diera tiempo a avisarle.

Hacer clic para expandir...


_
Bueno es saber toda la información y que en esta ocasión el andorrano se portó muy bien, pero a ver, uno que eres tú, te envía con caja y protector, y otro dice papel celofán, cuestión de llamarlo por teléfono y decirle:
- ¿Cómo me lo mandas?-.
Conmigo se porta muy bien, a veces me regaña, pero es buena persona, y muy joven, pero a la vez muy experto. Si viviera en Galicia, por ejemplo, intentaría vender sus productos en aquellas tierras, que con tanto revuelo en depósitos y en paquetes con subprime dentro, el oro y la plata son y serán lo que llevan miles de años siéndolo.


----------



## Renovatio (15 Jul 2012)

Uno diciendo que el Andorrano es un chapuzas, cuando es el tío que más metal vende en España. Otro, un pompero repitiendo posts para ganar numero de posts (como no sea para ir a veteranos), otro diciendo que una moneda de las islas cook de 1 kilo es una "moneda lingote". Afú.

A ver. Para invertir en plata, lo más aconsejable son monedas bullion. Las hay sin premium o con premium. Los lingotes son más aconsejables para Grandes Inversiones. Con mayúsculas. Si, del tamaño de un LBMA. Pero sobre todo, INFORMAOS ANTES. En este foro hay artículos buenísimos de otros foreros donde explican cada onza, sus características, precios, historial, etc. 

Si se empieza a comprar lingotes de PLATA GÜENA a DONPINPON Express SL luego no quejarse.


----------



## GoldSilver (15 Jul 2012)

lo que hay que oír


----------



## el_andorrano (16 Jul 2012)

plastic_age dijo:


> Gracias por tu información, yo es que voy a su tienda, y me da la moneda en una bolsita, pero la meto en mi bolsillo y ya está, ahora no compro nada de plata porque no tengo dinero y porque la plata se está comportando muy errática en su cotización.
> Pero siempre es muy buena la información de los que le compran al andorrano por correo y es un "miserias" vendiéndote monedas con celofán de cocina.
> Tendré cuidado en recomendar el andorrano a personas que le tienen que comprar por correo porque viven más lejos.
> Yo creo que este andorrano es muy barato, pero es muy tacaño a la hora de servir el material, al menos, que lo sirva en una cápsula de plástico duro adecuado al diámetro de la moneda, pero haciendo esas tonterías lo que hace al final se hace mala publicidad él mismo, las redes sociales son para eso, para explicar lo mal que envuelve sus monedas.
> ...




Buenas tardes

Primero de todo decir que las monedas de las Islas Cook no son Good delivery porque son monedas y no lingotes. Ninguna moneda puede ser Good delivery.

Lo que fabricamos es falso, solamente se cambia oro por oro o plata por plata, como con el resto de monedas, y se pagan los costes de fabricacion, distribucion, almacenaje etc...

Ahora mismo precio de la filarmonica en:

OroExpress 36€ 
Andorrano Joyeria 26,33€

Si alguien quiere le vendemos filarmonicas a 35 con su capsula y una botella de cava de regalo. (Benjamin que somos tacaños)
Nuestra filosofia es intentar ofrecer el mejor precio en ORO y PLATA, para conseguirlo hay que precisndir de adornos y florituras, el "humo" lo dejamos para otros.

Por supuesto que miramos como enviamos las cosas por eso envolvemos en film paletizador siempre y cuando no se mande el tubo. 

Si cualquier persona compra 20 o 25(maple) monedas se entrega su tubo correspondiente.

Un saludo

PD: Para los entendidos de todo "el andorrano" no es joven. Quien le atiende quiza si.


----------



## Vidar (16 Jul 2012)

Doy fe de que andorrano envía de manera cuidadosa y discreta. 

Van las monedas dentro del tubo original, este entre material amortiguante dentro de una caja totalmente embalada y sellada. Si se piden varios tubos cada uno en una caja de idéntica manera.

Lo único que no me gustó fue que SEUR se lo entregó a personal de mi oficina habiendo especificado que se me entregara personalmente, no hubo problema pero podía haberlo habido.

.


----------



## GoldSilver (16 Jul 2012)

todo no se puede tener en esta vida macho, y pare eso que yo no he tenido nunca problema, ni caso andorrano, seguid así, haciendo el gran trabajo que hacéis día a día. saludos.


----------



## GoldSilver (16 Jul 2012)

Vidar dijo:


> Doy fe de que andorrano envía de manera cuidadosa y discreta.
> 
> Van las monedas dentro del tubo original, este entre material amortiguante dentro de una caja totalmente embalada y sellada. Si se piden varios tubos cada uno en una caja de idéntica manera.
> 
> ...



Problema de los de seur, incompetencia de ellos.


----------



## kikelon (17 Jul 2012)

el_andorrano dijo:


> Buenas tardes
> 
> Primero de todo decir que las monedas de las Islas Cook no son Good delivery porque son monedas y no lingotes. Ninguna moneda puede ser Good delivery.
> 
> ...



¿Se puede optar pagando un plus por una caja apropiada para presentación y conservación? A modo de estuche pero sin ser voluminoso para mejor almacenaje...

Logicamente hablo para pequeños inversores, quien vaya a almacenar 25 onzas cuantas menos florituras y conservando cierta protección pues mejor.


----------



## Vidar (17 Jul 2012)

kikelon dijo:


> ¿Se puede optar pagando un plus por una caja apropiada para presentación y conservación? A modo de estuche pero sin ser voluminoso para mejor almacenaje...
> 
> Logicamente hablo para pequeños inversores, quien vaya a almacenar 25 onzas cuantas menos florituras y conservando cierta protección pues mejor.



Cápsulas para monedas - Leuchtturm Albenverlag


----------



## el_andorrano (17 Jul 2012)

GoldSilver dijo:


> Problema de los de seur, incompetencia de ellos.





> Doy fe de que andorrano envía de manera cuidadosa y discreta.
> 
> Van las monedas dentro del tubo original, este entre material amortiguante dentro de una caja totalmente embalada y sellada. Si se piden varios tubos cada uno en una caja de idéntica manera.
> 
> Lo único que no me gustó fue que SEUR se lo entregó a personal de mi oficina habiendo especificado que se me entregara personalmente, no hubo problema pero podía haberlo habido.




Si que es verdad que hay muchas cosas que mejorar y entre esas esta eso que comentas. Nosotros le pasamos toda la informacion a SEUR pero no siempre la utilizan.

Tambien es verdad que a veces los conserjes no dejan pasar a los transportitas y lo tienen que dejar en recepcion( No se si es su caso y no sirve como excusa)

Aun asi, aunque a veces no lo hacen del todo correcto en ese aspecto, nosotros estamos bastante satisfecho con su labor, puntuales en la entrega y en el 95% de casos si no encuentran al destinatario se preocupan por entregar los pedidos a la mayor brevedad. Tambien depende mucho de a donde se envian porque cada franquicia tiene sus metodos.

Un saludo


----------



## Vidar (17 Jul 2012)

el_andorrano dijo:


> Si que es verdad que hay muchas cosas que mejorar y entre esas esta eso que comentas. Nosotros le pasamos toda la informacion a SEUR pero no siempre la utilizan.
> 
> Tambien es verdad que a veces los conserjes no dejan pasar a los transportitas y lo tienen que dejar en recepcion( No se si es su caso y no sirve como excusa)
> 
> ...



En mi caso concreto se le entregó a una persona de mi pequeña oficina al estar yo fuera, me tocó decir que eran colonias cuando me lo dieron :XX:

Tampoco me hubiera importado haber ido a la central a recogerlo puesto que fue culpa mía no estar aunque disponían de mi móvil y estaba cerca.

El caso es que si es un envío asegurado lo lógico es hacer entrega mostrando DNI, por ejemplo ING con MRW no te recogen (o entregan) documentación si no es mostrando el DNI.

¿Que hubiera pasado si la persona que lo recoge pone en internet el nombre de la empresa remitente, se da cuenta de que son metales preciosos y es poco honrado?

.


----------



## BaNGo (17 Jul 2012)

Yo con Seur y el_andorrano no tuve ningún problema. De hecho, Seur no me localizó a la primera y me llamó para concertar la entrega al día siguiente.
Un 10 por mi experiencia.


----------



## Invitator (17 Jul 2012)

Bueno, pues por fin me he decidido a cambiar mis latunes por metal. Me he registrado en Gold Direct. Peeeeeerooo:

- Registro: Bien y sin problemas.
- Elección de productos: Bien y sin problemas.
- Envío de factura: Bien y sin problemas.
- Transferencia bancaria: Follón habemus...

Cuando voy a hacer la trasferencia desde ING, al rellenar el campo con el número de cuenta que proporciona GoldDirect, me dice que el número de cuenta no es válido.

Envío un e-mail a la dirección de GoldDirect y me devuelve el correo como destinatario desconocido.

Les llamo por teléfono y sale un contestador automático. Les dejo un mensaje y pasan de ponerse en contacto conmigo.

¡That's suspicius! ¿Qué hago?


----------



## kikelon (17 Jul 2012)

Vidar dijo:


> Cápsulas para monedas - Leuchtturm Albenverlag



Ayer las estuve viendo, hay muchas opciones. Lo que quisiera es comprarla a priori para que la moneda viniera del andorrano ya protegida.


----------



## Vidar (17 Jul 2012)

Invitator dijo:


> Bueno, pues por fin me he decidido a cambiar mis latunes por metal. Me he registrado en Gold Direct. Peeeeeerooo:
> 
> - Registro: Bien y sin problemas.
> - Elección de productos: Bien y sin problemas.
> ...



¿cambiar de proveedor? Si no demuestran seriedad en un tema como la compra de MPs no compro.

.


----------



## Invitator (17 Jul 2012)

Vidar dijo:


> ¿cambiar de proveedor? Si no demuestran seriedad en un tema como la compra de MPs no compro.
> 
> .



Problemas solventados.

Fallo del servidor de correo y, a los diez minutos de poner este mensaje, se pusieron en contacto conmigo y todo O.K.


Los neeeeeerviosssss, que me pueden


----------



## michinato (26 Jul 2012)

¿Sabeis si Golddirect permite recoger en tienda? 

En caso afirmativo, ¿sabeis hasta que importes permiten la compra anonima?

Veo en su pagina web que tienen oficina en Madrid, pero en la explicacion de la operativa y FAQs unicamente habla de envíos por correo, no comenta nada acerca de la opcion de recoger el pedido acudiendo fisicamente a su tienda.

Ya sabeis, por la tipica paranoia de que un grupo de Albano-Kosovares se haga con tus datos, el gobierno de orden de requisar, etc.


----------



## Gobbo (26 Jul 2012)

"El andorrano" da muy buen servicio.

Para que fuese perfecto le faltan un par de detalles que no le costarían dinero y dejarían al comprador mucho más tranquilo:

*- debería enviar un correo confirmando el pago.* Así el comprador vería que el dinero ha llegado y no se lo ha ingresado por error a "Carnicería Martinez" y verá que el pedido ya está en marcha.

*- debería enviar un correo confirmando el envío del pedido,* para que el comprador esté atento a que el paquete le va a llegar en un par de días y que el transportista no le ha dejado un recibo que se ha volado del buzón con el viento ni se lo ha entregado a algún vecino.

A mí con los transportistas me ha ocurrido de todo.
- entregarle sin avisarme ni dejarme nota un paquete que me urgía a un vecino que tuvo que salir de viaje y estar a punto de quedarme sin volar a la Índia porque el transportista no había anotado a quien se lo entregó y hasta que el vecino no volvió no poder recuperar mi pasaporte...
- encontrarme con el transportista con mucha prisa en la calle y entregarme un paquete valorado en 3000€ sin mirarme la documentación simplemente contestándole "si" a la pregunta de si era yo el destinatario...
- entregar paquetes sin avisarme en el bar de enfrente, a la vecina cotilla, al vecino con el que nunca me hablo...

Hay que decir que casi siempre llama el transportista para preguntar cómo entregarte el paquete, pero me gusta estar atento, sobre todo en la materia que nos ocupa.


----------



## el_andorrano (27 Jul 2012)

Gobbo dijo:


> "El andorrano" da muy buen servicio.
> 
> Para que fuese perfecto le faltan un par de detalles que no le costarían dinero y dejarían al comprador mucho más tranquilo:
> 
> ...



Buenos dias

Tienes toda la razon en los dos primero puntos, pero la logistica ahora mismo no nos da para más aunque estamos en proceso de cambio para mantener informado al cliente en todo momento.

De todas maneras si se tiene cualquier duda nos llamais y se os dice sin problema ninguno.

En cuanto a los transportistas espero que no haya sido con ningun paquete nuestro. 

Si a cualquiera le pasan cosas asi por favor decirnoslo para llamar la atencion a la mensajeria.

Un saludo


----------



## Gobbo (27 Jul 2012)

el_andorrano dijo:


> Buenos dias
> 
> Tienes toda la razon en los dos primero puntos, pero la logistica ahora mismo no nos da para más aunque estamos en proceso de cambio para mantener informado al cliente en todo momento.
> 
> ...



No suelo llamar por teléfono porque me aprece molestar en exceso, y al final no sé si la impaciencia por tener noticias es normal o una preocupación injustificada.
Si no os da la vida como para que cuando veáis que habeis recibido un ingreso localizar el correo electrónico y enviar un simple "Ingreso recibido. Gracias" mucho menos os va a dar para coger el teléfono y estar cinco minutos intentando aclarar con un cliente cual es su número de pedido y que ha pasado con el tema.

Con vuestros envíos no he tenido ningún problema.
En esta zona SEUR son gente seria y si no te encuentran en casa siempre te llaman para gestionar la entrega.
Curiosamente casi todos los problemas los he tenido con UPS, que cada vez que no está el repartidor habitual me la lían.
Me figuro que todo esto dependerá según la zona en la que vivas.

Un saludo, y a ver si gestiono alguna otra compra con vosotros en breve...


----------



## librepensador2 (6 Ene 2022)

El sello de garantia "trusted shops" es falso
El numero de telefono de servicio especificado no es valido
En GoldReporter aconsejan no comprar oro y plata online a ellos
Se les envia dinero pero la mercancia nunca se recibe y este falso negocio desaparece de internet al poco tiempo
Esta empresa existe desde el año 2000 , decian estar registrada en el Wold Gold Council y desaparecio al poco tiempo para reaparecer mas tarde
pero sin hacerce cargo de sus responsabilidades pasadas
Ahora dicen que solo venden pero no re-compran
En en año 2000 decian que tenian un software conectado al mercado spot de Londres ahora no
En el año 2000 decian ser el numero 1 y mas grande corredor de metales preciosos de Europa,ahora no
En el año 2000 ofrecian sercicios IRA y 401k,ahora no
En el año 2000 ofrecian guardar tu oro en bovedas de Londres y Zurith,ahora no
Cuando uno busca el contacto tecnico,la direccion fisica,el nombre de la organizacion ,el nombre del propietario,el del 
administrador,aparace que esos datos son privados(mala señal)
Solo aparece el pais:Gran Bretaña,Holanda y un email y telefonos no operativos,la cede parece estar en Londres
El dominio de la web es de hace 20 años
Negativos indicios:el propietario de la webside esta ocultando su identidad en WHOIS usando un servicio de pago
Esta webside no tiene muchos visitantes
En el servidor se encuentran otras websides de baja categoria
Aportan servicios de cripptomonedas lo cual es considerado de alto riesgo
No hay opcion al cambio del producto si es defectuoso o falso
No tienen chat en vivo
Hay quejas en linea de que el personal del soporte no responde en absoluto ni por telefono ni por correo electronico
Y bandera roja su sitio web no esta actualizado
Estos son datos que he extraido de Goldretired,Scamadviser,Trustpilot y Sitejabber
Veredicto:no recomendado


----------

